# Are Liquid Calories Making You Fat, Maybe Even Your Favorite Protein Drinks?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:Are Liquid Calories Making You Fat, Maybe Even Your Favorite Protein Drinks? Answer:So far, at least 7 scientific studies have provided strong evidence that energy containing beverages (i.e., ???liquid calories???) do not properly activate the satiety mechanisms in the body and brain and do not satisfy the appetite as well as food in solid form. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

